
UN climate reports are increasingly unreadable - fruitsalad
http://www.nature.com/news/un-climate-reports-are-increasingly-unreadable-1.18543?WT.mc_id=TWT_NatureNews
======
gus_massa
For me, the differences look more like noise than a clear tendency. If you run
bunch of test on any corpus you can get some non zero slope and try to
piggyback on the media coverage of the original source.

